# Looking for Atlanta Gamers



## Animus (May 31, 2006)

*Who:*
Looking for a few good gamers.

*What:* 
D&D 3.5 in the Forgotten Realms primarily (with house rules), with interludes of Star Wars KOTOR using the True20 system, and Iron Heroes. We have plenty of GMs. We need mature players.

*When:*  
_True20 Star Wars:_ One Sunday per month (2pm to 6pm) (on hold but need players)
_D&D/Iron Heroes:_ Alternating Sundays (both need players)
_Other stuff (board gaming, etc.):_ Whenever convenient.

*Where:*
Scotty's Gaming Paradise in Tucker, GA, just outside of the perimeter.

*Why:*
Because we need more players.


----------



## Alejandro (Jun 2, 2006)

Would you be interested in joining a group? I'm kicking off a monthly game on Sunday afternoons from 1 pm to 5 pm, in the Arcana Evolved setting using True20 rules.

Four out of five of us live in Decatur, but we're all going over to the one guy who lives in Tucker because he has a dedicated game room.


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2006)

Arcana Evolved _and_ True 20? That sounds like a great combination. I'm interested in that. My email address is rfrazier @ umich . edu without the spaces of course.


----------



## Animus (Jun 30, 2006)

**BUMP**

Just trying to get more interest.


----------



## sumradagnoth (Jun 30, 2006)

My wife and I are moving to Atlanta at the end of July 
Ive been playing for approx 15 years, and she has started playing as of 3 years ago.

We are looking for a group to join.  I have GM experience and just wrapped up an AoW campaign here in Florida, but Im really looking forward to being a player again.

Primarily interested in a 3.5e game (eberron, etc... no preference) with a mature group of gamers who dig role play and compelling storylines and not just hack and slash monotony.

If any interest, email or message me thanks!

-Lee


----------



## diaglo (Jul 18, 2006)

Alejandro said:
			
		

> Would you be interested in joining a group? I'm kicking off a monthly game on Sunday afternoons from 1 pm to 5 pm, in the Arcana Evolved setting using True20 rules.
> 
> Four out of five of us live in Decatur, but we're all going over to the one guy who lives in Tucker because he has a dedicated game room.




hey Alejandro,

i'm sending some books your way via Lois. she said she'll see you tomorrow night.


----------



## Animus (Jul 20, 2006)

sumradagnoth said:
			
		

> My wife and I are moving to Atlanta at the end of July
> Ive been playing for approx 15 years, and she has started playing as of 3 years ago.
> 
> We are looking for a group to join.  I have GM experience and just wrapped up an AoW campaign here in Florida, but Im really looking forward to being a player again.
> ...




I haven't heard from you yet, but if you wish to talk more email me at: 
[sblock=email address]
einor@yahoo.com
[/sblock]


----------



## Animus (Sep 7, 2006)

**BUMP**

d20 Modern Urban Arcana/Agents of PSI this Sat. 9/9 @ 1pm. Still need players for that and other campaigns.


----------



## Matthan (Sep 8, 2006)

How open are you to someone who has never played Modern?


----------



## Animus (Sep 8, 2006)

Matthan said:
			
		

> How open are you to someone who has never played Modern?




Very. You have to start somewhere .

Email me for more details.
[sblock=My email address]
einor @ yahoo . com
[/sblock]


----------



## sumradagnoth (Sep 18, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> I haven't heard from you yet, but if you wish to talk more email me at:
> [sblock=email address]
> einor@yahoo.com
> [/sblock]




hey i just emailed you
forgot to check this thread for awhile
im still interested if youre still looking


----------



## Animus (Oct 28, 2006)

This is just a periodic *BUMP* to spark any new interest.


----------

